# Dumm



## Krone1 (1 Juli 2015)




----------



## krawutz (1 Juli 2015)

Wenn allerdings ein Dummer stirbt und in Folge dessen tot ist, kann es auch leicht sein für die anderen.
Und trotzdem weiß der dumme Tote nicht, dass er ein toter Dummer ist.
Ein Problem mit philosophischer Tiefe !


----------



## Apus72 (1 Juli 2015)

Ist aber trotzdem eine simple und harte Wahrheit ... 

Aber : Tot bin ich bin ich nicht... und was ist jetzt mit dumm ???
Fragen über Fragen ...


----------

